# server crashing freebsd 6.3



## chrcol (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok I have a server panicing at random intervals, the previous panic had useless crash dump it said memory wasnt accessible, the the panic after that has some info as below.


```
crash # cat info.6
Dump header from device /dev/mirror/gm0s1b
  Architecture: i386
  Architecture Version: 2
  Dump Length: 1072168960B (1022 MB)
  Blocksize: 512
  Dumptime: Tue Feb  9 22:15:05 2010
  Hostname: server06.xxx.xxx
  Magic: FreeBSD Kernel Dump
  Version String: FreeBSD 6.3-RELEASE-p2 #2: Tue Feb  9 02:35:54 CET 2010
    [email]root@server06.xxx.xxx[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SERVER
  Panic String: pmap_remove_entry: pv not found
  Dump Parity: 532386098
  Bounds: 6
  Dump Status: good
```


```
crash # kgdb kernel.debug vmcore.6
kgdb: kvm_nlist(_stopped_cpus): 
kgdb: kvm_nlist(_stoppcbs): 
[GDB will not be able to debug user-mode threads: /usr/lib/libthread_db.so: Undefined symbol "ps_pglobal_lookup"]
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i386-marcel-freebsd".

Unread portion of the kernel message buffer:
panic: pmap_remove_entry: pv not found
Uptime: 19h21m34s
Dumping 1022 MB (2 chunks)
  chunk 0: 1MB (159 pages) ... ok
  chunk 1: 1022MB (261600 pages) 1006 990 974 958 942 926 910 894 878 862 846 830 814 798 782 766 750 734 718 702 686 670 654 638 622 606 590 
574 558 542 526 510 494 478 462 446 430 414 398 382 366 350 334 318 302 286 270 254 238 222 206 190 174 158 142 126 110 94 78 62 46 30 14

#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:165
165     pcpu.h: No such file or directory.
        in pcpu.h
(kgdb) where
#0  doadump () at pcpu.h:165
#1  0xc075454a in boot (howto=260) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:409
#2  0xc07548b8 in panic (fmt=0xc0ab65ef "pmap_remove_entry: pv not found")
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:565
#3  0xc0a0379c in pmap_remove_entry (pmap=0xc62c8438, m=0xc1badf18, 
    va=1286930432) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/pmap.c:1635
#4  0xc0a04424 in pmap_enter (pmap=0xc62c8438, va=1286930432, m=0xc19406f0, 
    prot=7 '\a', wired=0) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/pmap.c:2120
#5  0xc0900fe2 in vm_fault (map=0xc62c8378, vaddr=1286930432, 
    fault_type=2 '\002', fault_flags=8) at /usr/src/sys/vm/vm_fault.c:907
#6  0xc0a08c1a in trap_pfault (frame=0xe8a27d38, usermode=1, eva=1286932816)
    at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:722
#7  0xc0a0871a in trap (frame=
      {tf_fs = 59, tf_es = 1210515515, tf_ds = -1078001605, tf_edi = 1210691584, tf_esi = 1286932816, tf_ebp = -1077941112, tf_isp = 
-392004252, tf_ebx = 1209356556, tf_edx = 18, tf_ecx = 1286932820, tf_eax = 1292950472, tf_trapno = 12, tf_err = 7, tf_eip = 1209083553, tf_cs 
= 51, tf_eflags = 66050, tf_esp = -1077941120, tf_ss = 59}) at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c:334
#8  0xc09f2f0a in calltrap () at /usr/src/sys/i386/i386/exception.s:139
#9  0x481126a1 in ?? ()
Previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 9, 2010)

After 44 posts, you really should know what 
	
	



```
tags are ... [url=http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums[/url]
```


----------



## chrcol (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry forgot about them


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2010)

Random crashes all pointing to memory (pmap is a memory function) usually points to bad or failing memory.


----------



## chrcol (Feb 11, 2010)

ok thanks, I have upgraded this server now to 6.4-p9 since there was a couple of kernel panic errata's unpatched, if we get anymore panic's I will suggest to the owner to replace the ram.


----------

